# Blowing Down a 3" Sprinkler Main



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Broken 3" main on a college campus we take care of. When they shut down the line huge chunks of rocks fell down the main. We turned the water on before hubbing up the pipe and there was not much flow. I decided to dry fit a coupling and a peice of pipe to blow her down. It worked!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh yea baby, let her rip.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

That's good stuff!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good job. I've had to do it before too. If ya don't do it now you'll be cleaning checks on the backflow preventor every 6 months after the inspector does the system flow test. One little rock is all it takes


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Blowing Down A 2" Sprinkler Main*

*YEARS AGO I HAD A 2" MAIN FOR A PARKING LOT SYSTEM,*
* I LEFT THE HEADS OFF IN ONE PLANTER BOX*
*I PUT CONES TO BLOCK OFF 2 PARKING SPACES *
*WHERE I EXPECTED THE WATER TO SPLASH*
*MY WIFE WAS WATCHING FROM MY TRUCK I WAS AROUND THE CORNER TURNING THE WATER ON TO FLUSH OUT THE PIPES*
*SOME YOUNG PUNK CAME UP MOVED MY CONES*
*TO PULL IN NEXT TO THE PLANTER AND WHEN I TURNED THE WATER BACK ON I HAD THE SAME KIND OF FOUNTAIN COMING OUT OF 8 DIFFERENT HEADS ALL OVER CAR WITH PLENTY OF PEBBLES AND SAND FROM WHERE I HAD REPAIRED THE 2" MAIN :thumbup:*


----------

